
How to use npx: the NPM package runner - harrymt
Npx is a replacement for doing this:<p>$ node .&#x2F;node_modules&#x2F;.bin&#x2F;mocha<p>Now you can use it to reach into your node modules folder, like:<p>$ npx mocha<p>See more examples:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.scottlogic.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;04&#x2F;05&#x2F;npx-the-npm-package-runner.html
======
amazingtree
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/npx](https://www.npmjs.com/package/npx)

